# Security Supervisor Joseph Zangaro



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Security Supervisor*
*Joseph Zangaro*
Berrien County Trial Court, Michigan

End of Watch: Monday, July 11, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 61

*Tour:* 35 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Officer's handgun

*Offender:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Security Supervisor Joe Zangaro and Court Officer Ron Kienzle were shot and killed inside the Berrien County Courthouse by an inmate who was attempting to escape at approximately 2:25 pm.

A court officer and a Berrien County sheriff's deputy were in the process of removing the prisoner from a holding cell in a corridor behind a courtroom when the man attacked them. The prisoner was able to disarm one of the officers and opened fire, striking them both. The man escaped into a public hallway where he shot a civilian and exchanged shots with two other court officers, striking one of them, before being killed by return gunfire.

The inmate was in court for two counts of criminal sexual conduct, kidnapping, assault with a dangerous weapon, and domestic assault.

Security Supervisor Zangaro had served as the Berrien County Trial Court's director of security for 10 years after having retired from the Michigan State Police after 25 years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Honorable Gary J. Bruce, Chief Judge
Berrien County Trial Court
811 Port Street
St. Joseph, MI 49085

Phone: (269) 983-7111


----------

